# Suzuki Motor aufgesetzt



## 50er-Jäger (2. April 2018)

Moin....
Ich bin letzte Woche beim aus der Halle fahren mit meinem Außenborder 70Ps aufgesetzt.

Die ganz untere Finne hat dabei ne Beschädigung abbekommen, Lack ab und das Material etwas abgekratzt.

Gefahren bin ich, keine Veränderung alles bestens, sprich nur die Beschädigung an der Finne.

Meine Frage muss man da was machen wegen Rost oder einfach lassen bis es gammelt und dann austauschen?
Kann man das überhaupt einzeln tauschen und wenn ja jemand ne Ahnung was sowas kostet?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Suzuki Motor aufgesetzt*

Moin, stell doch mal ein Bild ein, wenn der Schaden nicht zu stark ist würde ich die Finne entgraten, beischleifen dann Grundierung und ein bisschen Farbe drauf. Das ist in der Regel Alu, das rostet nicht aber sollte dennoch geschützt werden.

Ist der Schaden größer, kannst du es schweißen lassen oder eine Rep-Finne anbringen.


----------



## Don-Machmut (2. April 2018)

*AW: Suzuki Motor aufgesetzt*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Moin....
> Ich bin letzte Woche beim aus der Halle fahren mit meinem Außenborder 70Ps aufgesetzt.
> 
> Die ganz untere Finne hat dabei ne Beschädigung abbekommen, Lack ab und das Material etwas abgekratzt.



Der schöne neue Motor ... das ärgerlich #q 

Stell mal ein Foto ein .. wenn die Finne nicht gebrochen oder verbogen ist juckt es nicht ... 
Falls im Alu ein grad ist vorsichtig plan schleifen ....böser Schnur Killer beim angeln |supergri

Kannst den Schaden auch über die Vollkasko laufen lassen ..
gibt dann ein neues Getriebe Gehäuse  ..

war bei mir 1150€ :g


----------



## 50er-Jäger (2. April 2018)

*AW: Suzuki Motor aufgesetzt*

Bild geht nicht, steht 300  km weit weg....
Ist quasi von unten abgeschrabbelt-rau und eine Riese drin....

Aber wenn ihr sagt da kann nix passieren, denn bleibt das so, mich stört es nicht, wollte nur Absicherung das dort nicht folge Probleme gibt...
Quasi langsamer als Schrittgeschwindigkeit aus der Halle die Schräge runter und mal fix kurz über den Asphalt geschrubbt...
Schraube hat nix abbekommen, da habe ich so Schützer drüber über jeden Propeller....


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Suzuki Motor aufgesetzt*

Hey Hey

Es gibt Reparaturfinnen  zb. *Skeggard Reparaturfinne (Repair Skeg)

für Suzuki ?
**
*


----------



## 50er-Jäger (3. April 2018)

*AW: Suzuki Motor aufgesetzt*



GÖ-J-575 schrieb:


> Hey Hey
> 
> Es gibt Reparaturfinnen  zb. *Skeggard Reparaturfinne (Repair Skeg)
> 
> ...



Ok wäre auch ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## Don-Machmut (3. April 2018)

*AW: Suzuki Motor aufgesetzt*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Quasi langsamer als Schrittgeschwindigkeit aus der Halle die Schräge runter und mal fix kurz über den Asphalt geschrubbt...



na ja wenn da bloß der Lack ab ist und das Alu bissel an geschrubbt ist .. nur optisch .. würde ich es so lassen 
juckt keinen 
so viele boote die bei uns am Bodden mit Macken an der Finne umher fahren durch Grund Berührungen |rolleyes


----------



## 50er-Jäger (3. April 2018)

*AW: Suzuki Motor aufgesetzt*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> na ja wenn da bloß der Lack ab ist und das Alu bissel an geschrubbt ist .. nur optisch .. würde ich es so lassen
> juckt keinen
> so viele boote die bei uns am Bodden mit Macken an der Finne umher fahren durch Grund Berührungen |rolleyes



Sowas wollte ich hören....
Die Nummernschildhalterung ist seit letzter Woche auch krumm:q
hinter dem langen Geschoss kann man schon mal einen Stein übersehen und kräftig schieben mit dem Auto:vik:
Naja nach den ersten Kratzern und Dellen fährt es sich unbeschwerter.....


----------



## fischbär (9. April 2018)

*AW: Suzuki Motor aufgesetzt*

Lack an der Finne ab? Nix machen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (9. April 2018)

*AW: Suzuki Motor aufgesetzt*



fischbär schrieb:


> Lack an der Finne ab? Nix machen.



Danke für die Antwort#6


----------

